# Repro Tyco Petty and Allison cars..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Finally got them done after 3 months struggling to find the right colors, decals... 
You will see petty roadrunner one is repro and one is orginial, allison body i dont even have orginial so its going in my display.. two another cars i made for fun. tell me what you guys think..

Hellonwheels made those resin body (tyco petty roadrunner and allison chevelle)

Thanks
Wes


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

The yellow Tyco Police conversion is really sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> The yellow Tyco Police conversion is really sharp :thumbsup:


its sublime green (light green) the camera wont show green color.. thanks!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

WesJY said:


> Finally got them done after 3 months struggling to find the right colors, decals...
> You will see petty roadrunner one is repro and one is orginial, allison body i dont even have orginial so its going in my display.. two another cars i made for fun. tell me what you guys think..
> 
> Hellonwheels made those resin body (tyco petty roadrunner and allison chevelle)
> ...


Dang -- nice work on those! Those look factory fresh  

'doba


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Simply beautiful......


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Wes, those look AWESOME!!!! What do you paint with? What about Clear Coat? SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Very nice work on all of them. :thumbsup: 

Helen also gave me a neat little trick for filling small holes like the light rack holes on your Police conversion. Pack the holes with baking soda then add a drop of thin CA. The soda absorbs the CA and it sets quick. Instant filler.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Very nice work on all of them. :thumbsup:
> 
> Helen also gave me a neat little trick for filling small holes like the light rack holes on your Police conversion. Pack the holes with baking soda then add a drop of thin CA. The soda absorbs the CA and it sets quick. Instant filler.


yeah but she made me a couple of rooflights and i was planning to use it on that car. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Very nice work on all of them. :thumbsup:
> 
> Helen also gave me a neat little trick for filling small holes like the light rack holes on your Police conversion. Pack the holes with baking soda then add a drop of thin CA. The soda absorbs the CA and it sets quick. Instant filler.


I do the same with the dremel dust created when I attack a resin or plastic slotcar body. Works well and requires very little finishing before shooting the primer.

 rr


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I do that too, but for smaller holes I'm finding the baking soda, and in some cases corn starch fill the hole better. My dremel shavings tend to be a little coarse.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really pretty cars Wes! :thumbsup: 

Thanks to the gang for the filler tricks too. :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good stuff Wes...*

:thumbsup: Nice job on these WEs... Dang ya got the Petty and Allison cars way down and dirty too!!! A couple of real draggers with the tires all nice and tucked in too! I hear ya on the way you have to strip and re-paint a bunch of times. Sometimes they look great (in your mind's eye), but then you shoot the color and it's like... damn!... That ain't right!!.... DUNK TIME!!!!! nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think you should sell me the Bobby Allison car... LOVE IT!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjd241 - yeah man about dunk time!!! 

VJ - sorry!! i dont even have orginial allison car so its going in my display!!

Thanks guys for kind words.. I have more coming..

Wes


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

WesJY said:


> Finally got them done after 3 months struggling to find the right colors, decals...
> You will see petty roadrunner one is repro and one is orginial, allison body i dont even have orginial so its going in my display.. two another cars i made for fun. tell me what you guys think..
> 
> Hellonwheels made those resin body (tyco petty roadrunner and allison chevelle)
> ...


Wes,
OMG they are BEAUTIFUL!!! I need you to paint me one of each!! LOL
Welcome back!!
Helen :wave:


----------



## stp43cc (Aug 26, 2007)

yes and i am the one who paid the big money to buy the originals, and had the guts to send to hellonwheels to mold them hope you like them


----------



## stp43cc (Aug 26, 2007)

i am making two set that will be for sale on ebay if interested or directly ....www.hocustom.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

stp43cc said:


> yes and i am the one who paid the big money to buy the originals, and had the guts to send to hellonwheels to mold them hope you like them


yeah no need to tell us about it. i am the one who told helen to mold petty and allison body like over a year ago. before you bought the originals.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Allison body is sooooooooooo cool. I like the others a lot also but, #12 looks great after dunked in Pine Sol a few Ca-Billion times...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Need to dump out my old Pine Sol in my 2 pickle jars myself and start with some fresh....maybe there is a body or some thing in there still...Bonus round for me if there is.

It looks like all your effort was worth it Wes as these look Slot Car Fan-tabulas!

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Allison body is sooooooooooo cool. I like the others a lot also but, #12 looks great after dunked in Pine Sol a few Ca-Billion times...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Need to dump out my old Pine Sol in my 2 pickle jars myself and start with some fresh....maybe there is a body or some thing in there still...Bonus round for me if there is.
> 
> ...


yeah thanks!! 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Helon.. can I buy a few of those chevelle bodies from you?
PM me

thanks


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello all,
I feel compelled to set the record straight here. stp43cc did send me the Originals to mold. They are expensive cars and there is some risk involved in the molding process where they can get damaged. Thank you very much cc. However, I recall that I did invest $140 of my money for the rights to mold and sell the body so nobody's feelings should be hurt here. Wes purchased them outright from me and the deal was above board and legal. The Originals were unharmed in the process. BTW, Wes, I am still working on the Petty with seperate glass detail as we discussed.
Can't we all just get along? LOL
Helen


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> Hello all,
> I feel compelled to set the record straight here. stp43cc did send me the Originals to mold. They are expensive cars and there is some risk involved in the molding process where they can get damaged. Thank you very much cc. However, I recall that I did invest $140 of my money for the rights to mold and sell the body so nobody's feelings should be hurt here. Wes purchased them outright from me and the deal was above board and legal. The Originals were unharmed in the process. BTW, Wes, I am still working on the Petty with seperate glass detail as we discussed.
> Can't we all just get along? LOL
> Helen


about petty glass part - cool! cant wait. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Wes, The cars look great. I love the Hemi Hauler. :thumbsup:


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

They're all well done.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Helen...since you blocked your email and mailbox from the members here, I can't get in touch with you any other way...

So, let me know.. can I buy a few chevelle bodies from you?


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello I just sent a private message. Sorry I did not have the email set up.


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Very beautiful.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Great job !Your TYCO police car made into a lime green #9 Hemi Hauler has inspired me to do something with that paint-stripped Police car missing other parts that has beem lurking in my "TYCO" case for over a decade !One Mopar Rat Rod coming up !! :woohoo: 

"Somebody stop me !" :jest: 


Neal :dude:


----------

